# Ruby Ale.



## Linkn (18/1/14)

I've just finished brewday for a "Hobgoblin" style beer. The recipe I grabbed is trying to mimic a Wychwood (UK) brew called hobgoblin (more info on my blog here)

What i'm not clear on is a "Ruby Ale" that the beer claims to be. I would have though simplistically it's due to it's color having and SRM of 24 or so. But this post suggests it's something to do with the fruit's used. 

_Historically, though, beers that call themselves "ruby" usually refer to beer that is brewed with "fermintable" (sic) fruit and/or spices. Usually the fruit is either a light rasberry (sic) (and is a Lambic beer), or heavier flavors (sic) of prunes, raisins, etc. (a lager or ale)._

What do you think a Ruby Ale is?


----------



## lukiferj (18/1/14)

Not sure about the ruby ale but going to be pretty hard to brew a hobgoblin with out styrian hops.


----------



## yum beer (18/1/14)

Hobgoblin recipe as quoted by the Headbrewer on the brew channel. 
Have not tried it yet, its due to to be brewed next month, but looking forward to it, love the Goblin.

CYBI- Hobgoblin clone[
Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.65 %
Colour (SRM): 14.0 (EBC): 27.5
Bitterness (IBU): 25.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
89.87% Golden Promise Malt
6.95% Crystal Pale
2.07% Chocolate- absolute home brew
1.11% Brown Sugar, Dark
0.6 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Fuggles (5.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Styrian Golding (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes
Fermented at 16°C with WLP023 - Burton Ale

Notes: Crystal Pale is Heritage or Crystal Medium.
Brown Sugar is 'invert sugar'.
Sparge - 74c
Bittering Hops added to wort at 80c as it warms to a boil.
Ferment
start 16c
raise to 20c over 3 days.
cool to 8c over 3 days.
add finings drop to -1c
chill at -1c for 7 days.
Serve at 12c
Water salts upped a little.


----------



## lukiferj (18/1/14)

Nice one. Styrian is definitely one of the major players in a hobgoblin.


----------



## Linkn (18/1/14)

yum beer said:


> Colour (SRM): 14.0 (EBC): 27.5


That's just awesome. thanks for posting that recipe. 

One thing that stands out though is the Colour in SRM. 14 seems way to light. The description of this particular beer as a dark ruby / ruby ale SRM is ~24. (according to TwoBeerDudes here) 14 puts it in the golden / amber ale range.

Regardless, it sounds like I need to try this recipe with the Styrian hops. Not one i've tried yet.


----------



## yum beer (19/1/14)

I think the colour is out in the recipe due to the ingredients needed to enter in Brewmate.
The use of invert sugar instead of brown sugar will, I assume add a few points.
As will using Heritage or medium...heritage is the brewers preferred option...no doubt 3 or 4 points there.

This was scaled from his exact numbers for a 25,000 litre batch and adjusted for available ingredients.

TAke notice of 'notes' they give the exact requirements....of course he was a litlle cunning in nit giving the exact recipe but this appears to be very close.
ie he did not elaborate on the salts additions or the exact yeast, he just said a neutral yeast.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/1/14)

I would check out that invert sugar definition.


----------



## yum beer (19/1/14)

the suggestion of Dark Brown Sugar came from the brewer, so whatever level of invert gives a similar result would suffice.

I'm not up for making invert, so Dark Brown will do me nicely. May even use Muscovado, probably a little closer flavourwise.


----------



## adamsmith3d (24/2/14)

I made a "hobgoblin" type beer late last year. Pretty happy with the results, a nice dark "ruby" colour when held up to the light, although it's a little too dark to be the same as hobgoblin.
Note that: Yeast is West Yorkshire WY1469, not available in Beersmith

2.75 kg Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 84.6 %
0.20 kg CaraRed (50.0 EBC) Grain 2 6.2 %
0.15 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (157.6 EBC) Grain 3 4.6 %
0.15 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 4 4.6 %
15.00 g Fuggles [4.90 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 10.9 IBUs
15.00 g Styrian Goldings [4.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 10.0 IBUs
10.00 g Fuggles [4.90 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7 4.4 IBUs
10.00 g Styrian Goldings [4.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 8 4.0 IBUs
10.00 g Fuggles [4.90 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs
10.00 g Styrian Goldings [4.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 10 0.0 IBUs
1.0 pkg Thames Valley Ale (Wyeast Labs #1275) [124.21 ml] Yeast 11 -

Est Original Gravity: 1.045 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.008 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.9 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 %
Bitterness: 29.4 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l
Est Color: 43.0 EBC 

Mash Steps
Name Description Step Temperature Step Time
Mash In Add 11.46 l of water at 74.7 C 65.0 C 15 min
Saccharification Add 2.00 l of water at 89.1 C 68.0 C 45 min
Mash OUT Dunk sparge 72.0 C 10 min

[SIZE=medium]Edit: Sorry if it's a bit ugly to read.... had to convert it from a table into word[/SIZE]


----------



## warra48 (24/2/14)

Never mind the colour, Hobgoblin is one of the best tasting beers around, and one of my very favourites.
If you get close to the flavour of the real thing, just close your eyes, and colour won't mattter.


----------



## yum beer (24/2/14)

I am bottling my Hobgoblin later this week, currently cold conditioning.
Had to adjust the base malts a bit after an ordering stuff up but samples are very promising.
Will report back in a few weeks.


----------



## adamsmith3d (26/2/14)

yum beer said:


> I am bottling my Hobgoblin later this week, currently cold conditioning.
> Had to adjust the base malts a bit after an ordering stuff up but samples are very promising.
> Will report back in a few weeks.


Awesome, as long as you have a bit fo choc malt and plenty of styrians it should be great!


----------



## jkhlt1210 (13/3/14)

I'd love to give the recipe a go! Hobgoblin is damn awesome!


----------



## dago001 (13/3/14)

I have brewed "Orfys Hobgoblin Clone" recipe a few times. Great take on a great beer. Gets mentioned on here regularly. Google it, and while its probably not the exact recipe from the brewery, its pretty close. He is a well respected brewer on another forum, who only posts his recipes once they have been tried and tested many times. You could do a lot worse than brew it.
Cheers
LB


----------



## fattox (23/3/14)

I actually had this beer recently, and have been looking to put a clone on. Thoroughly enjoyed it, we picked up a gift pack at dan Murphy's toowoomba with a 500ml bottle and a pint glass.


----------



## yum beer (23/3/14)

I am drinking mine now....as in its ready not right this minute. Mid boil on a porter right now...

I have posted a side by side in Whats in the glass.

Off a little in colour and the big hop flavour is missing, probably because I no chill and can't get that late hop character.
But regardless its a cracker of a brew and I now have somewhere to work from.
Well worth a crack at the recipe above.


----------

